# New PT 909



## jmg (Aug 16, 2007)

After processing all the paper work here in Portugal, I was finally able to go to the gun shop last week to choose my new handgun.
I had already made up my mind. 2 possible guns: CZ 110 or 24/7 9mm.
Well neither it will be.
A PT 909, blue without rail came to my hands and I fell in love (it´s like a brazilian SIG).
So now I have to wait 3 more weeks to get it.
I would like to ask something to the taurus owners of this forum:
How strong is the finish of taurus guns?
Will it resists to hot weather and sweat?
How is the accuracy?
Thank you and sorry for the bad english.


----------



## jmg (Aug 16, 2007)

Hellooooo!
Anybody????


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

Your english is fine.
The finish can be a little thin.
Keep it well oiled and don't expose it to high humidity and you'll be fine

AFS


----------



## jmg (Aug 16, 2007)

Thank you for the answer.
I really hope that the gun will work flawlessly and will be accurate.
I´m just afraid of the rust.
I have a beretta 81 FS (stainless) that have been my daily carry for the last 9 years and believe it or not some rust is appearing on the frame.
The climate here makes me sweat a lot.
Will duracoat be apropriate?


----------



## jmg (Aug 16, 2007)

I finally get my new gun.
It´s a really nice gun and it came with 2 hicaps(17) and a cleaning rod.
I just think that a card box is not as great as a plastic one (like the box of my beretta).
But it doesn´t matter because after I try it and find a good holster it will be my daily carry.
By the way I will accept suggestions for the holster.


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

Neat looking gun.. Reminds me more of a carry length beretta more than a Sig though.. The action I think has much more in common with the beretta's.. A carry-length 92 without the open slide. The 945 was one model I was considering long ago when first looking into my first handgun.. Sharp pistol I think.


----------



## jmg (Aug 16, 2007)

I will be shooting it until the end of the mounth.
I will post a range report.
Here in Portugal we do not have a lot of ranges.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Just had to let you know that your English is a hell of a lot better than our Portuguese.

I am a bit surprised to hear that you can carry over their. Some would have us believe that the USA is the only place allowing the common citizenry to own and carry pistols.:numbchuck:

I hope your new pistol performs as you desire. :mrgreen:


----------



## jmg (Aug 16, 2007)

I finally went to the range thirsday.
After a mounth I managed to shoot my gun.
Here in Portugal it´s quite dificult to find a range.
First I have to say that the gun have been field strip and clean.
No more of the taurus gunk could be seen and I just put a little of lubricant on the frame (where the upper makes contact with the frame).
The 2 magazines can hold 17 rounds but it´s quite impossible to get more than 15.
So I began to shoot the gun and have been amazed by the confort of the grip. (I choose this gun because of its design and because it feels good in my hand)
You almost can not feel any recoil and the gun could stay on target while doing fast shooting and double taps.
I shot 230 times and it was great.
At 20 meters groups were between 3 and 4 inches (both hands) but about 2 inches to the left.
I don´t know if it´s because of the sights or may be to much (or few) trigger finger. I certainly will have to shoot it more to find out. All the 230 ammunitions were fired but I have to report 5 light strikes (all go bang on second strike), I suspect that there is may be some gunk in the firing pin channel and ammo was dirty ( a lot of powder residue). I will try to clean it better.
Final statment: This is an affordable great gun that after my next range trip I will probably use for CCW.
Just have to find a good holster.
By the way no one have an opinion about the tick rail?
http://www.trgear.com/osc/eshop/product_info.php/products_id/211
As my gun has a 92 frame do you think the rail will fit?
It would be great to have two guns in one. Without rail for CCW and rail wilth flashlight for home defense!
Thank you to everybody who help me discovering Taurus, have a nice and safe shooting....


----------



## X_TATIC_GUNNER (Feb 7, 2010)

hello to all 
i guess ppl dont own this pistol that lot ...... still PPL with PT 909 plz come up with the feed backs and the range reports of this hand gun


----------

